# Seat Heaters



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any real world experience using seat heaters in their EV? I'm looking at adding one like this to my front seats. I'd probably use them in addition to my regular heater/defroster (which will probably be ceramic, but that's another discussion).

I understand that when I'm using them my range would be decreased, but for short distances where range isn't an issue, it would be nice to have the option.


----------



## engineer_Bill (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting. Give them a try, do they show power consumption, or wattage? You can always run them until you are warm then power off to reduce how much your range suffers. Some on this board have proposed plug in to warm up and topoff batteries, then drive so heat is genererated by plug in, instead of battery. Should be OK give it a try, and let us know how it works.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

I couldn't find any specs for the brand I linked to above, but here's another one. Its specs: "Power requirements vary by kit and range between 51W (3.7A @ 13.8V) & 84W (6.1A @ 13.8V)"

My EV's an old convertible which doesn't have good insulation, so this may even do a better job warming me up directly, instead of indirectly (trying to warm up the air to warm me).

I'm not good at electronic math, how does the seat heater's power requirements match up to a ceramic or water type?


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> I'm not good at electronic math, how does the seat heater's power requirements match up to a ceramic or water type?


A Watt is a Watt is a watt


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

Twilly said:


> A Watt is a Watt is a watt


A Watt by any other name (Erg/s, Horsepower, Poncelet) will heat your seat as well.


----------



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> I couldn't find any specs for the brand I linked to above, but here's another one. Its specs: "Power requirements vary by kit and range between 51W (3.7A @ 13.8V) & 84W (6.1A @ 13.8V)"
> 
> My EV's an old convertible which doesn't have good insulation, so this may even do a better job warming me up directly, instead of indirectly (trying to warm up the air to warm me).
> 
> I'm not good at electronic math, how does the seat heater's power requirements match up to a ceramic or water type?


 
The seat heater sounds like a pretty efficient way to go, heating the body more directly. Many of the ceramic elements are rated around 1500W, 17-30X as much as the wattage of the seat heaters. Of course you will still need heat to keep the windshield clear.

50W for an hour should be about equal to a range reduction of 1/5 to 1/3 of a mile (bargain).

I hope you give it a try!

Rob


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Twilly said:


> A Watt is a Watt is a watt


Is it really that simple? Then this is way more efficient than the ceramic (or water) heaters. As was pointed out, I'll still need the defroster, but at least this way I won't have to use it as much.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Twilly said:


> A Watt is a Watt is a watt


Watt is?

(sorry just had to add that)


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

Make sure you place the upper element higher up. They show down lower and you wont be happy...your shoulders will freeze depending on the type of seats. That was my experience anyways.
Also if power consumption is an issue. you can offset it by putting a small solar panel on the dash...or use a dozen 60 watt thermoelectric modules mounted along your windshield by the defroster...would generate about 72 watts of power or so...


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, this is definitely the way I'm going to go. I'm buying new seats anyway and the manufacturer just agreed to install the heaters for free if I buy them and have them shipped to them. I'll let you all know how it goes (although it'll be a while - the seats take 6-8 weeks to ship).


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> Well, this is definitely the way I'm going to go. I'm buying new seats anyway and the manufacturer just agreed to install the heaters for free if I buy them and have them shipped to them. I'll let you all know how it goes (although it'll be a while - the seats take 6-8 weeks to ship).


 whats the cost on new seats? do you have a website,etc?


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm buying Flo-Fit seats from Superior Mustang Parts. $1600 -- ouch. But they're beautiful seats! I've been working with Bob Hunt, who's been very helpful.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Seat heaters would take less energy than a ceramic element forced air heater? Thats some food for though, You also no longer have the fan blower using power anymore. That has to add up to something.

Hmm.......


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys I think we are might be missing something here. While these things may do a great job of getting YOU warm, they to nothing for demisting your windscreen. I don't know about where you live but in here in Aus the regs state that the original demisting properties of the original heater must be maintained.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

DVR said:


> Guys I think we are might be missing something here. While these things may do a great job of getting YOU warm, they to nothing for demisting your windscreen. I don't know about where you live but in here in Aus the regs state that the original demisting properties of the original heater must be maintained.


Right you are DVR.


sailfish11 said:


> I'd probably use them in addition to my regular heater/defroster (which will probably be ceramic, but that's another discussion).


This wouldn't work as your only heating option, but it might be great as a low-power heating method when conditions permit. They're not too expensive ($90-160 per seat) and you can install them yourself (or have your seat mfg install them for you ).


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure if that was meant to me or not, but if it was I wasn't suggesting anything of the sort. I was pointing out that you could recoup thel ost energy with t-electric modules.

1600...pretty steep isn't it? I picked up a set of heated seats afew years ago at a picknpull for 300.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

$1600 is for the seats, not the seat heaters. And yes, that's pretty expensive, but they're for my classic Mustang. They're awesome seats and come with custom Pony upholstery.

The heaters are a separate deal and run $90-$160 for each seat. You can add them to almost any seat. I don't think they'd work as your only heat source, as was pointed out, you'd still need some way to defrost your windshield.

But for $2-300, you get a pretty good low-amp-draw instant heater for your EV.


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> $1600 is for the seats, not the seat heaters. And yes, that's pretty expensive, but they're for my classic Mustang. They're awesome seats and come with custom Pony upholstery.
> 
> The heaters are a separate deal and run $90-$160 for each seat. You can add them to almost any seat. I don't think they'd work as your only heat source, as was pointed out, you'd still need some way to defrost your windshield.
> 
> But for $2-300, you get a pretty good low-amp-draw instant heater for your EV.


 No, I meant I picked up a stock set of seats with built in heaters for 300.00.


----------

